# crypto wendtii red



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this some of my collection, its in the green house


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Thats a LOT of C. wendtii!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Whoa! That's quite a carpet. What kind of set up are you growing them in?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

wow Kirana1!!!! The third pic is awesome :-D 
Congrats !


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice growth!! Again, it must be very easy to overlook the blooms. 
Can you please tell us about your substrate and lighting, thanks!


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

I put my crypto in a simple green house and with direct sunlight to reduse the sunlight i am using a 60 % parenet ( sun screen)


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is another var. of wendtii


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You're growing these commercially? Thats a LOT of C. wendtii!


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

no i m only a hobbies
because i want to know more detail of the caracter of those cypto

right now i have about 45 variance of crypto


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

that clear and no-so-twisted limb together with the dark and evident collar, resembles to me like becketii. But wendtii is a quite variable strain.


----------

